# LaTeX macros for DnD



## Elfan (Aug 12, 2007)

I Googled about but surprisingly could not find anything. Are there a set of LaTeX  macros of DnD document related tasks such as stat blocks?


----------



## Alan Shutko (Aug 12, 2007)

I haven't seen anything for recent versions of D&D.  For Mentzer D&D, I was considering a BibTeX database for stat blocks, but I don't DM 3e, so I haven't come up with anything for that.


----------



## Tharian (Aug 12, 2007)

You know?  I never even really considered that.  That's a really good idea.  It would make things much easier from my point of view since it would be easier to tag things than using something like OpenOffice.org Writer, which caused me lots of hassles the last time I tried to put an adventure together with stat blocks.

I may have to learn how to create some templates now.  If I manage to come up with something, I'll make sure to let others know.  It'll take some time since I'm out of town on training for the short term.


----------



## Redrobes (Aug 12, 2007)

Just adding my voice to the sound of the crowd really but LaTeX macros for D&D would be a *great* idea


----------



## Elfan (Aug 12, 2007)

Someone might want to try asking on the official forums.  I would but the gleemax transition is causing problems.

New question, what macros would people find most useful?


----------



## Alan Shutko (Aug 12, 2007)

I had started some macros before 3e that I used to typeset adventures.  It took care of room numbering cross-references, typesetting AD&D in a nice manner, dropping pics in at convenient places and indexing spells and magic items.  It didn't do anything with stat blocks, though that was my goal.

Recently, a lot more have been standardized, like traps, the new encounter format, etc.  So I'd like to see macros for that.  Especially, I'd like to be able to define a character/trap/whatever in one format somewhere, and then be able to call a command which will insert a short statblock in one place, and a larger one elsewhere.  That's what I was thinking of coercing BibTeX into doing, but never got around to it.


----------



## XCorvis (Aug 13, 2007)

I need to learn TeX, this would be a great excuse...



			
				Elfan said:
			
		

> New question, what macros would people find most useful?




Stat blocks, traps, spell blocks, MIC item blocks. An entire adventure layout could be useful for some people. Character sheets are nice too.


----------



## Kwalish Kid (Feb 24, 2010)

OK, there's a whole new edition since this thread started. Are there any RPG resources for LaTeX out there?


----------



## XCorvis (Feb 27, 2010)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman!

LaTeX would be perfect for making Power Cards, except that dozens of people have already put in all the effort of making them manually.


----------



## NateB (Feb 28, 2010)

Try here:

Dragon Avenue Forums | LaTEx Configuration


----------

